# Las Ibis atacan Guadalajara



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos:
Estamos iniciado el año, y en en esta primeras salidas al bosque de la primavera, se ven mas ciclistas que nunca (me imagino que es por eso de los propositos de año nuevo).
Hasta da gusto ir a rodar, toda la gente muy sonriente estrenando bicis.
Hoy me encontré con un grupo de 7 ciclistas con los que me les uní para subir la torre del vigia 1.
Dentro del grupo iban dos Ibis recien desempacadas, regalos del santa clos, una era la SL y otra era la standar, tambien iba una Litespeed doble suspension, otras Giant rigidas.
Iniciamos el ascenso y yo iba tranquilo en medio del grupo, pues en esta ocasión yo llevaba mi RUNE, que era la bici mas pesada del grupo, pera ya al ir calentando fui dejando atras a todo el grupo nada mas nos quedamos adelante junto con las dos Ibis, que si son sorprendentemente ligeras y suben muy bien, con una facilidad increible para ser dobles.
En un tramo de subida muy empinada y arena suelta la ibis que iba adelante de mi, perdió traccion y tubo que pararse y empujar con los pies. 
En cambio la RUNE siguió subiendo como un tractor con una traccion increible y su mayor peso me dio mas aplomo y estabilidad para subir todo el tramo directo y sin escalas.
La otra Ibis que iba atras tambien por su ligereza y fragilidad patino y tambien tubo que empujar a pie.
Y de ahi hasta la cima nos fuimos una Ibis y yo, sin aflojar para nada en un duelo de poder a poder hasta llegar arriba, la segunda ibis se quedo atras junto con todo el grupo restante que llegaron mucho tiempo despues.
Sobra mencionar que a la hora de bajar por el espinazo del diablo (bajada de singletrack tecnico) no me vieron ni el polvo.

Aqui les envió unas fotos de diversas salidas en lo que va del año.
Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> En un tramo de subida muy empinada y arena suelta la ibis que iba adelante de mi, perdió traccion y tubo que pararse y empujar con los pies.
> En cambio la RUNE siguió subiendo como un tractor con una traccion increible y su mayor peso me dio mas aplomo y estabilidad para subir todo el tramo directo y sin escalas.
> ....
> 
> ...


SSSSHHHHHH!!!!!! :nono: :nono:

La gente se va a empezar a dar cuenta que una suspension que trabaja da mejor traccion que una que una que no y que termina subiendo mejor por tramos quebrados y baja mas rapido!!!

:nono:

 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Ya en serio, que chida reseña... y las fotos!! Ojala pudiera darme una vuelta para bajar por esa curvita con escaleras!

A lo mejor a la hora de la hora llego a lo ultimo y se me arruga para bajar por el sweeper ese, pero seguro que me iba a divertir.

Como dijera el Baron Rojo "It's not about the box, but the man in the box", pero buena parte de la preparacion de un mtb'er es saber usar a lo maximo de las capacidades de su equipo y un error muy comun es suponer que una trasera que no se mueve sube mejor. No todo es buenos pulmones y piernas (pero como ayudan!!!  ).

Según mi esposa, mi bici debe estar en camino a Chihuahua cualquier momento de la semana entrante!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Doctor :

Estoy seguro que la gran diferencia fué que tú eres mucho mejor ciclista en todos aspectos tanto en técnica como en condición cardiopulmonar, física, atlética y potencia, ya que te imponerse tanto en las subida como en la bajada así lo demuestra.

Aquí (para mí ) resulta claro que la cuestión bici pasa a segundo plano , definitivamente es el ciclista , ambas bicis son de gran nivel y categoría , no puedo hablar ni opinar de la Rune porque nunca he rodado en una , ni la he tenido y seguramente ni la tendré , por lo que me es prácticamente imposible hablar de ella si nunca me he subido a una , es claro que es una bici de alta gama y con muy buenas calificaciones .

De la Ibis Mojo si puedo opinar porque tuve una el año pasado y actualmente ya tengo otra y es una bici sorprendente , ya el año pasado que la comparamos con una Pivot M 5 mis cuates y yo , le dimos al 100% la victoria a la Ibis , pero ahora en lo personal he corroborado su excelente desempeño y cada día me gusta más , no hay queja alguna .

Como mencioné anteriormente ambas bicis son excelentes , de una estoy seguro , de la otra lo dicen sus propietarios , quizás están destinadas a un enfoque ligeramente diferente , la Mojo mas XC y la Rune mas Am , aunque en tu rodada de ayer los hiciste talco pá rriba y pa´bajo .

Ojalá te pudieras descolgar para ésta competencia va a tener subida para dar y prestar http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=479570

Por aquí también hay dos que tres Ibis , un buen amigo Eyderman tiene también una Ibis Mojo y ha venido a rodar por aquí , Eyderman es reconocido como un excelente ciclista y anada feliz con su Mojo .

Saludos y si te animas a venir me avisas para organizar algo .

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

En realidad hablar de que si la Ibis o que si la Rune... completamente subjetivo. En este caso es claro que el ciclista es quien hace la diferencia. De hecho, empiezo a creer que en cualquier caso el ciclista es lo más importante; por supuesto, salvo que pongamos a competir al mismo ciclista en, digamos, una bicicleta Benotto "Triple Suspensión" vs una Santa Cruz Blur XC de carbono de última hornada. Pero siendo del mismo nivel... por ejemplo, recuerdo que muchos seguidores de Cannondale predijeron el "fracaso" de Sauser al cambiarse a Specialized, argumentando que la Scalpel es una bicicleta "superior" a la Epic. ¿Resultado? Sauser campeón mundial con la Epic. Unos meses después, llega Absalon con su Orbea Alma de cuadro rígido y los mea a todos en los Olímpicos.

¿Tons, cuál es la mejor bicicleta? Mmmm... creo que mejor me voy a rodar a La Primavera


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> En realidad hablar de que si la Ibis o que si la Rune... completamente subjetivo. En este caso es claro que el ciclista es quien hace la diferencia. De hecho, empiezo a creer que en cualquier caso el ciclista es lo más importante; por supuesto, salvo que pongamos a competir al mismo ciclista en, digamos, una bicicleta Benotto "Triple Suspensión" vs una Santa Cruz Blur XC de carbono de última hornada. Pero siendo del mismo nivel... por ejemplo, recuerdo que muchos seguidores de Cannondale predijeron el "fracaso" de Sauser al cambiarse a Specialized, argumentando que la Scalpel es una bicicleta "superior" a la Epic. ¿Resultado? Sauser campeón mundial con la Epic. Unos meses después, llega Absalon con su Orbea Alma de cuadro rígido y los mea a todos en los Olímpicos.
> 
> ¿Tons, cuál es la mejor bicicleta? Mmmm... creo que mejor me voy a rodar a La Primavera


Aunque sí creo que lo mas importante es lo que va arriba del asiento, la bici sí puede hacer mucha diferencia.

Ayer hice el recorrido desde el santuario de las mariposas (no el de Michoacán, hay otro como a la mitad de la carretera Toluca-Valle de Bravo) a Valle de Bravo. Ese recorrido es principalmente XC, hay algunos tramos técnicos, pero la mayoría es relativamente fácil. Con mi bici esta vez pedalee el 100% de la ruta, y estuve casi siempre hasta adelante del grupo. Y, llevo realmente los últimos dos años no pedaleando tan fuerte.


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

También es importante recordar que una buena bicicleta te da confianza y hasta te puede lavar el coco haciendote pensar que gracias a ella puedes hacer cosas que de lo contrario no podrías hacer (esto es muy común con las bicicletas de descenso). 
Aun así yo diría que todo esto tiene una relación 80% ciclista 20% bicicleta.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

kitateloschones said:


> También es importante recordar que una buena bicicleta te da confianza y hasta te puede lavar el coco haciendote pensar que gracias a ella puedes hacer cosas que de lo contrario no podrías hacer (esto es muy común con las bicicletas de descenso).
> Aun así yo diría que todo esto tiene una relación 80% ciclista 20% bicicleta.


Solo por ser abogado del diablo... si eso fuera cierto, todaviamos rodariamos en cletas panaderas... Digo, en mi pueblo es lo que usaban antes de que llegara la "bici de montaña"... y tambien en carretera.

Igual, una cleta buena + mal ciclista = mal resultado. ciclista bueno + cleta mala = buen resultado. Pero la cleta es un gran factor, casi tanto como el ciclista.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pero la cleta es un gran factor, casi tanto como el ciclista.


Depende... como dijo alguien que sabe de bicis (hablando del desempeño de las mismas): _"la diferencia entre una bici de $500 usd y una de $1,500 usd es mucha, la diferencia entre una bici de $1,500 usd y una de $8,000 usd es poca"_.

Insisto, a menos que se trate de comparaciones tipo Triciclo Apache vs Titus X, quien realmente hace la diferencia es quien pedalea. Al menos, eso es lo que he podido apreciar en mi experiencia como ciclista.


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

Me gustó mucho esa frase de " $500 usd y una de $1,500 usd es mucha, la diferencia entre una bici de $1,500 usd y una de $8,000 usd es poca", y pienso que es verdad, pero me gustaria que vieran el punto de alguien que practica DH, he tenido la oportunidad de probar 3 bicicletas de DH a fondo:
Rocky Mtn RM9, Morewood Izimu e Intense M6, la verdad es que la diferencia entre la RM9 y la Izimu fue casi abismal, aun cuando fueron concebidas en diferentes epocas se supone que estaban hechas para lo mismo, y como lo dije antes la diferencia en desempeño era muy notable.

Creo que aun cuando no soy un corredor de elite tengo un poco de experiencia para diferenciar los cambios sutiles entre bicicletas, y creo que son estas diferencias las que le pueden ayudar a un corredor a ganar carreras o a cualquier ciclista a llegar mas lejos. 

Gracias a mis amigos he podido ver lo que un cambio de bicicleta puede ayudar, uno de ellos solia rodar en una cannondale rigida, la verdad no recuerdo el modelo pero se que era uno básico, siempre y cuando no ponchara este chavo podía ir bastante rápido para el tiempo que llevaba en esto del DH, cuando consigió una santa cruz bullit comenzamos a ver un mejor desempeño, los siguientes meses que la paso ajustandose a la doble suspension observamos que por fin las codiciones estaban dadas para que este bro diera el máximo, tiempo después hicimos un intercambio de bicicletas, y tanto el como nosotros notamos la diferencia en su velocidad.

Para resumir, pienso que aquellos con suficiente experiencia y habilidad necesitaran una bicicleta que les pueda ayudar el máximo, y es cierto que la bici no lo es todo pero si creo que aquella bicicleta de 8000 pudo haber tenido un mejor desarrollo que aquella de 1500.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

kitateloschones said:


> Me gustó mucho esa frase de " $500 usd y una de $1,500 usd es mucha, la diferencia entre una bici de $1,500 usd y una de $8,000 usd es poca", y pienso que es verdad, pero me gustaria que vieran el punto de alguien que practica DH, he tenido la oportunidad de probar 3 bicicletas de DH a fondo:
> Rocky Mtn RM9, Morewood Izimu e Intense M6, la verdad es que la diferencia entre la RM9 y la Izimu fue casi abismal, aun cuando fueron concebidas en diferentes epocas se supone que estaban hechas para lo mismo, y como lo dije antes la diferencia en desempeño era muy notable.
> 
> Creo que aun cuando no soy un corredor de elite tengo un poco de experiencia para diferenciar los cambios sutiles entre bicicletas, y creo que son estas diferencias las que le pueden ayudar a un corredor a ganar carreras o a cualquier ciclista a llegar mas lejos.
> ...


Creo que la parte de que la diferencia entre bicis de 500 a 1,500 dolares es mucha, pero de 1,500 a 8,000 no es tanta, tiene parte de cierto.

Sin embargo, creo que parte de eso puede ser en el nivel del biker. Al inicio, quizás uno no sienta mucho la diferencia si los frenos tienen mejor progresividad, o el shock funciona bien o no. Pero, no se puede medir mucho la diferencia... "este freno es un 18% mejor que este otro". Sino mucho es en la percepción del ciclista. Cuando uno empieza, no creo que sienta mucho la diferencia entre rodar con una bici Stumpjumper FSR modelo básica a una Titus Moto Lite exogrid con puro X.0/XTR. Pero conforme avanza el nivel del ciclista, las pequeñas diferencias se van a notar mas.


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Creo que la parte de que la diferencia entre bicis de 500 a 1,500 dolares es mucha, pero de 1,500 a 8,000 no es tanta, tiene parte de cierto.
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que parte de eso puede ser en el nivel del biker. Al inicio, quizás uno no sienta mucho la diferencia si los frenos tienen mejor progresividad, o el shock funciona bien o no. Pero, no se puede medir mucho la diferencia... "este freno es un 18% mejor que este otro". Sino mucho es en la percepción del ciclista. Cuando uno empieza, no creo que sienta mucho la diferencia entre rodar con una bici Stumpjumper FSR modelo básica a una Titus Moto Lite exogrid con puro X.0/XTR. Pero conforme avanza el nivel del ciclista, las pequeñas diferencias se van a notar mas.


Oh si, por cierto alguien ha podido probar los nuevos frenos saint? 
He leído que la diferencia comparado con otros (code, saint viejos, etc) es grande...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Al parecer si son una maravilla (en especial con las palancas Servowave), pero el precio me aleja. Prefiero gastar en unos Elixir CR y asi ahorrarme la mitad de lana.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bici -ciclista -bici-ciclista bici-ciclista*

Estimados todos :
Una de las cosas que le dan vida a los foros de mtb es precisamente lo que a ocurrido con este post del Dr ., comenzó como un comentario de su rodada y ya de ahí se a derivado en comentarios " como que bici es mejor ..." ??? , quien es mas importante si el ciclista o la bici ? , que si las bicis de 500 usd. , las de 1500 usd. o las de 8000 usd., todos magníficos comentarios , ojalá fueran mas seguido , este tipo de comentarios bien intencionados con conocimiento de causa e inteligentes enriquecen al foro y le dan vida .

Y se han puesto muy buenos los comentarios que reflejan el punto de vista de cada quien y me imagino por obviedad y porque lo han dicho tambien, los comentarios se basan en la experiencia y en la especialidad y gusto en lo referente al mtb de cada uno .

Todos damos nuestro punto de vista y podemos tener o no razón , pero a final de cuentas todos los comentarios son muy bien recibidos y le dan una aportación muy valiosa al Thread.

Va mi punto de vista :

En lo personal veo muy difícil y aventurado decir que tal o cual bici es mejor , ya que en éste aspecto el gusto es individual y seguramente basado también en las experiencias personales de cada quien ( pleonasmo ? ...creo que sí ...) es obvio que las diferentes encuestas, reviews o tests de los profesionales del negocio ya sea de revistas o en la web tiene un valor muy importante , para mí el resultado de los grandes competidores y sus bicis no me resulta tan convincente ya que estamos hablando de super atletas que casi podríamos decir que con cualquier bici de el nivel requerido la harían gacho , en esos niveles Elite y muy Pro las diferencias son mínimas , igualmente el marketing no me dice nada acerca del desempeño de una bici , las mega fábricas gastan un buen en marketing y a veces sus bicis resultan un fiasco .

El comentario acerca de que entre una bici de 500 usd. y una de 1500 usd. hay mucha diferencia , pero entre una de 1500 usd. y una de 8000 usd. ya no , lo hemos leído en varios lugares y en varias revistas , pesos mas pesos menos , o bueno dólares mas dólares menos , aunque por ahí he leído un comentario que tiene un paso intermedio , o sea que de 500 a 1500 mucha diferencia , de 1500 a 3500 también hay diferencias marcadas , y ya de 3500 a 10000 se tendría que tener o ser exquisitamente sensible para notar algunas diferencias , aunque quiza el Down Hill se cuece aparte , ya que en realidad para ser competitivo en las carreras de DH si hay que tener una super cleta y esas bicis si que cuestan , algunos amigos que le hacen al DH si que le invierten a sus cletas las cuales ya de por si son caras .

Ahora que ; en cualquier nivel de ciclista yo si estoy seguro que una buena bici ayuda y mucho , así como un ciclista a base de entrenar seguido , rodar muchos kms. aprender y practicar técnicas , hacer condición física y atlética al aire libre y en gimnasio lo volverá mejor ciclista , una buena bici también lo ayudara bastante .

Siendo un poco mas específico y poniendole puntos a las "ies " y por favor que nadie se ofenda si comento de determinada marca de bicis , no lo hago con intención de fastidiar , solo es mi punto de vista y ya, y es obvio que puedo estar equivocado .

En la medida que un mtbiker con la práctica continua va mejorando poco a poco va buscando y queriendo tener una mejor bici y obviamente si su situación económica se lo permite , comienza ese largo camino de mejora continua , a veces equivocada comprando componentes aun cuadro de escaso desempeño , quien tiene una bici nacional le tira o le echa el ojo a una de las marcas mas conocidas como Trek , Specialized , Giant en su gama mas económica o bien a una de importación mas o menos económica Gt, Merida etc. , con el tiempo ya le tira al siguiente nivel , quiza de la misma marca Specialized o Trek , pero ya de gama media o a lo mejor gama alta , o sea que el ciclista va subiendo de nivel tanto como ciclista como de bici.

Despues viene el "salto mortal " cuando ya le brincan a una bici high end , es el punto del NO RETORNO , porqué ? por lo menos en los últimos diez años yo no he visto o escuchado a ninguno de mis amigos y no amigos que ya estén en el nivel de traer una Intense, Ellsworth , Turner, Moots, Santacruz por decir algunos nombres nada mas , que quieran regresar a tener una Trek o Specialized así sean mega publicitadas como las non plus ultra y que ganan campeonatos , ya muchos sabemos y estamos curados del bla bla bla de algunas marcas y su marketing .

Y no se trata de ser campeón , pero traer una buena bici si ayuda , de todos modos la diversión está garantizada con cualquier bici , ambos dos elementos son importantísimos , el ciclista por obvias razones , simplemente es el motor del dúo , difícil establecer porcentajes de importancia entre el hombre y la maquina , aunque en mi personal punto de vista el hombre es mas importante y por mucho.

Hay muchos ejemplos que se pueden comentar de ésta pareja ciclista-bici , en todas las ciudades y en muchos grupos existen los diferentes tipos de bikers que conformamos este mundo del mtbike , tenemos el biker que le da durísimo en cualquier bici y que sale a rodar 40 kms. en el campo en su turismera o en su bmx , la del mamoncete que llega en su high end y que dice que le costo chorrocientos mil dólares y se la pasa en la Internet y opina de bicis y componentes como si supiera y la la hora de salir a rodar ¡¡¡¡ no rueda ni madres !! y en las subidas se baja y en las bajadas técnicas también , los que en realidad ruedan un montón y bien y bonito y no presumen nada , y caso contrario los que nada mas falta que los pongan en las revistas de sociales con todo y cleta , los que compiten , los que no compiten etc etc.

De todos modos lo importante es divertirse .

Sean felices rodando y no rodando.

the last biker.


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Al parecer si son una maravilla (en especial con las palancas Servowave), pero el precio me aleja. Prefiero gastar en unos Elixir CR y asi ahorrarme la mitad de lana.


Simon, pero igual estaría chido tomarlo como una inversión, personalmente pienso que tanto cranksets, desviadores, tasas y frenos pueden servirte por largo tiempo o para varias bicicletas,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

kitateloschones said:


> Simon, pero igual estaría chido tomarlo como una inversión, personalmente pienso que tanto cranksets, desviadores, tasas y frenos pueden servirte por largo tiempo o para varias bicicletas,


Cranksets... mmmh... si, sobre todo si no haces cambios drasticos de estilo. Por decir, mis Deus van a ir bien siempre y cuando no empiece a hacer cosas mas locas en la cleta.

Desviadores.. consideralos de consumo. Una piedra mal tomada y se acabaron.

Tasas y frenos... :yesnod:

Los rines y rayos tambien los considero consumibles.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

kitateloschones said:


> Simon, pero igual estaría chido tomarlo como una inversión, personalmente pienso que tanto cranksets, desviadores, tasas y frenos pueden servirte por largo tiempo o para varias bicicletas,


Inversión? Financieramente, no creo. Estaria bien, pero la neta, guardas muy poco de una bici a otra. Por una parte, las bici de montaña son equipo que son de uso rudo. No creo que compraria una bici usada a un precio cerca de lo que le costo al dueño anterior, aunque la haya rodado dizque poco y hace poco. Cuando compras un cuadro, piensas usar muchas cosas de tu bici anterior, pero luego ataca el UGI, y solo guardas dos o tres cosas. Bueno, vendes las viejas para comprar las nuevas, pero no recuperas lo que invertiste, económicamente.

Emocionalmente, es otra historia. Por eso vale la pena invertir lo que invertimos tanto en lana como en tiempo de investigar, pedir, esperar y armar la bici :thumbsup:


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Inversión? Financieramente, no creo. Estaria bien, pero la neta, guardas muy poco de una bici a otra. Por una parte, las bici de montaña son equipo que son de uso rudo. No creo que compraria una bici usada a un precio cerca de lo que le costo al dueño anterior, aunque la haya rodado dizque poco y hace poco. Cuando compras un cuadro, piensas usar muchas cosas de tu bici anterior, pero luego ataca el UGI, y solo guardas dos o tres cosas. Bueno, vendes las viejas para comprar las nuevas, pero no recuperas lo que invertiste, económicamente.
> 
> Emocionalmente, es otra historia. Por eso vale la pena invertir lo que invertimos tanto en lana como en tiempo de investigar, pedir, esperar y armar la bici :thumbsup:


No me refiero para que puedas venderlos a un buen precio, me refiero a una inversión propia, si los frenos saint son lo que muchos dicen, podrías olvidarte de comprar nuevos frenos (siempre y cuando sobrevivan) en un par de años, o por lo menos es lo que yo he hecho con mis codes.

Creo que mi comentario fue poco atinado, lo hice simplemente sobre mi experiencia con el DH, aunque creo que tambien ha sido suerte pues tanto frenos, cranks como desviadores me han aguantado (saint 2005 retiradas pero funcionales en 2008) y desviador (2005 - resorte interior roto en 2008)


----------



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

oye, ire a guadalajara en vacaciones no conoces alguna pista de downhill por alla?


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

george_dh said:


> oye, ire a guadalajara en vacaciones no conoces alguna pista de downhill por alla?


La neta no conozco ninguna en GDL, hubo un nacional en ciudad guzman si quieres te investigo como llegar


----------

